# Adding Sodium Lactate to Melt and Pour Base



## Ishita Saxena (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, Does anyone make transparent melt and pour base here? If yes have u tried adding sodium lactate to the base. Does it affect the clarity of the soap?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

What would be the point in adding SL into MP.  Just curious.  I know you can only add 1 tsp per pound of extra additives or so without ruining it.  I don't use a lot of MP mostly for embeds in my CP.


----------



## Ishita Saxena (Sep 11, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> What would be the point in adding SL into MP.  Just curious.  I know you can only add 1 tsp per pound of extra additives or so without ruining it.  I don't use a lot of MP mostly for embeds in my CP.


I am talking about adding it the melt and pour base...actually M&P loses lather once you add additive oils to it. So looking for a solution to that


----------



## bookreader451 (Sep 12, 2019)

Ishita Saxena said:


> I am talking about adding it the melt and pour base...actually M&P loses lather once you add additive oils to it. So looking for a solution to that


If you stick with one tablespoon or less pp of MP you should be fine and not lose lather.  That is a cumulative total pp don’t add 3 butters at a tablespoon  each.


----------

